
A Whole Bunch of Amazing Stuff Pseudo Elements Can Do - joshuacc
http://css-tricks.com/pseudo-element-roundup/
======
CoffeeDregs
OT: I expected this to be about smart matter (or wellstone).
<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmable_matter> But html is cool, too. ;)

~~~
fferen
Yeah, I thought it was some amazing new scientific discovery of materials that
could act like other elements, or something.

------
Groxx
> _Show URL's of links in printed web pages_

Oooh, I like that one. Simple and effective. And I wasn't aware you could use
{content: attr(attribute_name)} to pull from the node.

This gives me ideas. Thanks for the link!

